# 826 Slow Aged Glorioso Cigar Review - Lot 826, good smoke on a budget



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are budget concious this is a good value. The flavor profile is similar to the Lot 23, medium bodied and pleasant to smoke. The construction...

Read the full review here: 826 Slow Aged Glorioso Cigar Review - Lot 826, good smoke on a budget


----------

